# Stinger SGP32 Isolator



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Ok... i just oredered a SGP32 Stinger Isolator And i was wondering how to hook it up

there is 2 big terminals for the power and what are the 2 little terminals??


is it better to have it closer to the front battery or back battery?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

n/m i just found out how to do it


----------



## Firtyfwee (Feb 10, 2009)

i know one goes to the starter and the other to a ground but im not to sure about how to hook it up to the starter i had my shit installed because i was clueless


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Firtyfwee_@Mar 2 2009, 10:10 PM~13159129
> *i know one goes to the starter and the other to a ground but im not to sure about how to hook it up to the starter i had my shit installed because i was clueless
> *


haha yeah but i found out one small terminal goes to ground and the other goes to the main ingition switch wire


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

isolators are the devil... fuck em


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Why do you need an isolator?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 07:36 AM~13162707
> *Why do you need an isolator?
> *


because he was conned into thinking you need them to run multiple batteries


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 07:18 AM~13162809
> *because he was conned into thinking you need them to run multiple batteries
> *


I fuckin wish I had stock in some of these companies. Then I would gather up all the newbs and get rich scamming the shit out of them.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 08:28 AM~13162854
> *I fuckin wish I had stock in some of these companies. Then I would gather up all the newbs and get rich scamming the shit out of them.
> *


WELL THE CONCEPT OF THE ISOLATOR WAS TO ISOLATE THE PRIMARY AND SECONDARY BATTERY AFTER YOUR PRIMARY BATTERY IS CHARGE. IT ALSO WAS SAID TO PREVENT THE BACK UP BATTERY FROM BEING DRAGGED DOWN FROM THE STARTER BATTERY OR VISE VERSE FROM EXTENDED USE. BUT YEAH I AM NOT A BELIEVER. I LIKE THE RELAYS, BUT NOT AN ISOLATOR FAN


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 3 2009, 01:00 PM~13166162
> *WELL THE CONCEPT OF THE ISOLATOR WAS TO ISOLATE THE PRIMARY AND SECONDARY BATTERY AFTER YOUR PRIMARY BATTERY IS CHARGE.  IT ALSO WAS SAID TO PREVENT THE BACK UP BATTERY FROM BEING DRAGGED DOWN FROM THE STARTER BATTERY OR VISE VERSE FROM EXTENDED USE.  BUT YEAH I AM NOT A BELIEVER.  I LIKE THE RELAYS, BUT NOT AN ISOLATOR FAN
> *


yeah that is the reason i got it Not What Pit Said Lol 

i got is so when the car is off and stereo on it will drain the back battery instead of the front battery so i would be able to start my car


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

I never play my shit with the car off, my new amp is going to pull WAY too much current. Put together a solid charging system and don't worry about it.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 03:36 PM~13167722
> *I never play my shit with the car off, my new amp is going to pull WAY too much current. Put together a solid charging system and don't worry about it.
> *


i play my music only when car is off when we are sitting around a bon fire drinking beer :biggrin: 

but i have the big 3 done 1/0 wire 2 runs of 1/0 power and neg to back redtop optima and then off of it to the amps 

driving down the road bassing out my volts only drop to 13.4-13.5 when engine is cold they are at 14.7 when warm they are at 14-14.2 14.3 

when in parking bassing out goes down to 12.5 when it gets that low i turn it down b/c that can fuck my shit up


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 07:18 AM~13162809
> *because he was conned into thinking you need them to run multiple batteries
> *


now who told you this BS?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

Two Large Terminals:

1 Connect one large terminal to the vehicle's main battery via a fuse holder

2 Connect the other large terminal to the sound system's auxiliary battery batteries, again, via a fuse holder. Note: The large terminals can be wired in either direction

Two Small Terminals:

1 Connect one small terminal to true ignition power from your ignition harness. True ignition will keep power through the cranking cycle of the starter when tested. Verify that your power source is true ignition.

2 Connect to chassis ground. Note The small terminals can be wired in either direction





which wire do i connect to the isolator 


2000 Mercury Grand Marquis Alarm, Remote Starter, Keyless Entry Wiring Information 
Constant 12V+ Brown or Yellow or Light Green Ignition Switch Harness 
Starter White/Pink Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition Brown/Pink Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 2 Gray/Yellow Ignition Switch Harness 
Ignition 3 Pink/Brown Ignition Switch Harness 
Accessory Black/Light Green Ignition Switch Harness (AC/RUN) 
Tach Light Green/White PCM Pin 26 
Neutral Safety Wire Not Grounding OEM Switch opens Starter Circuit 
Brake Switch Light Green Brake Switch or 16 Pin Connector Driver's Kick 
Trunk Release Purple/Yellow (+) 3 Pin Connector Driver's Kick Panel 
Trunk Pin Brown/White (+) Light in Trunk 
Parking Lights Brown (+) Light Switch or Driver's Kick Panel Black Connector 
Head Lamp Red/Yellow (+) Passenger's Side of Steering Column Light Module 
Factory Disarm Green/Purple (-) Driver's Door Boot 
Door Trigger Black/Light Blue (+) Light under Dash 
Door Lock Pink/Yellow W/Keyless Positive Trigger Driver's Boot 
Door Unlock Pink/Light Green W/o Keyless Entry Reverse Polarity 
Driver's Lock Pink/Black (+) Dark Door Jamb Boot 
Driver's Unlock Red/Orange (+) In Driver's Door 
Passenger Unlock Pink/Orange (+) Dark Door Jamb Boot 
Horn Wire Dark Blue (-) Steering Column 
Windows Up LF=Yellow, RF=White/Yellow, LR=Gray/Orange, RR=Red/Black 
Windows Down LF=White/Black, RF=Tan/Light Blue, LR=Yellow/Blue, RR=Yellow/Black


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

when you blow your shit up dont get mad.....big amps require alot more current and amperage than a single battery alone can supply....


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 06:10 PM~13169267
> *when you blow your shit up dont get mad.....big amps require alot more current and amperage than a single battery alone can supply....
> *


If you plan on running your amp on one battery when the car is off it defeats the purpose of having multiple batteries.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 06:27 PM~13169489
> *If you plan on running your amp on one battery when the car is off it defeats the purpose of having multiple batteries.
> *


i am going throw this stupid shit again lol i might just sell all the damn shit i got again and do not go with bass ever again just stay with highs 

redtop optima brand new used for less then a week $150
soundstream trx2000d used 1 day $340
2 soundstream t5 subs used 1 day $380
2 runs of 1/0 wire $70 used 1 day
3 1/0 fuse holders with 300 amp fuses $40 used 1 day
custom built 2 15's box ported $50 used
stinger SGP isolator $50 brand new


what u think sell or keep it?


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 05:35 PM~13169585
> *i am going throw this stupid shit again lol i might just sell all the damn shit i got again and do not go with bass ever again just stay with highs
> 
> redtop optima brand new used for less then a week $150
> ...


 Keep that shit don't sell it you wont get near the amount you payed for it.Like stated above don't run your stereo w/ the car off.Yes it can cause batt. problems but there are alot things worse that that.Like blowing your shit up amplifiers and sub amplifiers for that matter require power, when the cars off yea your getting power but its not charging your batt. or batteries so all your doing is putting a strain on all of your electrical components.Hope this helps.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 3 2009, 07:53 PM~13169772
> *Keep that shit don't sell it you wont get near the amount you payed for it.Like stated above don't run your stereo w/ the car off.Yes it can cause batt. problems but there are alot things worse that that.Like blowing your shit up amplifiers and sub amplifiers for that matter require power, when the cars off yea your getting power but its not charging your batt. or batteries so all your doing is putting a strain on all of your electrical components.Hope this helps.
> *


I THINK HE WAS BEING SARCASTIC DOGG


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 06:35 PM~13169585
> *i am going throw this stupid shit again lol i might just sell all the damn shit i got again and do not go with bass ever again just stay with highs
> 
> redtop optima brand new used for less then a week $150
> ...


Where is the extra battery? I am just trying to help, but fuck it. Go ahead and fuck your shit up. It's not like any of us have done what you are doing or had friends do the same thing.

Go ahead homie.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Mar 3 2009, 06:22 PM~13170114
> *I THINK HE WAS BEING SARCASTIC DOGG
> *


 :0


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 3 2009, 07:26 PM~13170148
> *Where is the extra battery? I am just trying to help, but fuck it. Go ahead and fuck your shit up. It's not like any of us have done what you are doing or had friends do the same thing.
> 
> Go ahead homie.
> *


whoa wait up homie WTF you talking about lol You trippin

my extra battery is in trunk


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 05:35 PM~13169585
> *i am going throw this stupid shit again lol i might just sell all the damn shit i got again and do not go with bass ever again just stay with highs
> 
> redtop optima brand new used for less then a week $150
> ...


please tell me youre not using an Optima REDTOP as your second battery?

if you are youre dumb.redtops arent made to take the abuse of high current draws.theyre starting/cranking batteries,you should have gone with a yellowtop that is designed to be used in high current draw applications(i.e. systems,hydraulics,off-road vehicles)


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 07:51 PM~13170414
> *whoa wait up homie WTF you talking about lol You trippin
> 
> my extra battery is in trunk
> *


You didn't list it. I'm just saying, if you have the need to run multiple batteries (like me) there must be a reason. Making it so one of the (I'm guessing because you never stated a number) batteries is going to be isolated from the other. Good luck with that. My shit needs every last ampere it can muster.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHELADAS75_@Mar 3 2009, 08:33 PM~13170829
> *please tell me youre not using an Optima REDTOP as your second battery?
> 
> if you are youre dumb.redtops arent made to take the abuse of high current draws.theyre starting/cranking batteries,you should have gone with a yellowtop that is designed to be used in high current draw applications(i.e. systems,hydraulics,off-road vehicles)
> *


yes sir it is a red top and it is doing just fine!!!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 09:47 PM~13170972
> *yes sir it is a red top and it is doing just fine!!!
> *


redtops arent meant to be discharged..... after you drain it once or twice its prettymuch shit.....you should have went with a deep cycle battery meng


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 09:44 PM~13171729
> *redtops arent meant to be discharged..... after you drain it once or twice its prettymuch shit.....you should have went with a deep cycle battery meng
> *


now i find out WTF lol I Guess I Will Trade It Or Something 

what do you think would be a good one?? that will go with my wet cell up front autozone titanium


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 08:52 PM~13171863
> *now i find out WTF lol  I Guess I Will Trade It Or Something
> 
> what do you think would be a good one?? that will go with my wet cell up front autozone titanium
> *


Powermaster,Odyssey Stinger,Kinetik,or even a Yellow top.


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Mar 3 2009, 10:05 PM~13172085
> *Powermaster,Odyssey Stinger,Kinetik,or even a Yellow top.
> *


thanks


ok i am looking to trade or sell for one of the above lol

it was brand new still in the plastic wrapped 2 days ago


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 09:09 PM~13172144
> *thanks
> ok i am looking to trade or sell for one of the above lol
> 
> ...


did you buy it new at AutoZone?


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Mar 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13172202
> *did you buy it new at AutoZone?
> *


no i bought it from a guy on ca.com still in plastic he did not have recipet

but i might have it sold already to a guy here at work

but IDK untill thursday 

but what group or series yellow top do i need to get ??


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by WhitePapi2006_@Mar 3 2009, 09:24 PM~13172418
> *no i bought it from a guy on ca.com still in plastic he did not have recipet
> 
> but i might have it sold already to a guy here at work
> ...


oh. cuz if you did you could have just took it back and upgraded to the Yellow top and just paid the price difference. 

look for the D34/78 Yellow top


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Mar 3 2009, 10:31 PM~13172544
> *oh. cuz if you did you could have just took it back and upgraded to the Yellow top and just paid the price difference.
> 
> look for the D34/78 Yellow top
> *


oh beleive me if i had the recipet i would have done that thanks anyways


----------



## badcayne (Jun 7, 2007)

this is the D34/78
http://www.autozone.com/R,410547/initialAc...oductDetail.htm

or if you have the funds you can go for the bigger D31A
http://www.autozone.com/R,102869/initialAc...oductDetail.htm


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by badcayne_@Mar 3 2009, 10:36 PM~13172625
> *this is the D34/78
> http://www.autozone.com/R,410547/initialAc...oductDetail.htm
> 
> ...


yeah the 31 is wayyyyyyy out of my price range lol
and the d34/78 is a little over my price range but i can manage to get it lol


----------

